# DAVID LYNCH



## Minerva (2 Agosto 2014)

[FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]
[/FONT][h=1]ARTSPIA PEOPLE - HA FATTO FILM SOLO PERCHE' VOLEVA VEDERE I SUOI DISEGNI IN MOVIMENTO. E LE PRIME MOSTRE QUANDO GLI HAN DETTO CHE "BLU VELVET" SEMBRAVA UN DIPINTO. CONFESSIONI DI DAVID LYNCH MAESTRO DEL CINEMA CHE VOLEVA ESSERE PITTORE[/h][h=2]LYNCH:«Stavo dipingendo un giardino verde su una[/h][h=1]tela nera, che un colpo di vento ha fatto vibrare: avrei voluto che l'immagine continuasse a muoversi, su un'onda musicale. Da quel quadro, o da quella folata, è nato il mio primo film d'animazione, "Six Men Getting Sick"»[/h][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]






Mario Serenellini per Repubblica.it[/FONT]__DAVID LYNCH​
[FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]PARIGI[/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif] - Non andava al cinema, non guardava la tv, leggeva poco. Ascoltava musica, ma con orecchio non fanatico. La sua vera passione da bambino a Missoula, nel Montana, dov'è nato nel 1946, era il disegno: che non l'abbandonerà mai. A spingerlo a mettere in mostra i suoi lavori ("Non ci avevo mai pensato", dice ora) furono alcune recensioni che nel 1986 vedevano in[/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]_Blue Velvet_[/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif] "il film d'un pittore". È stato quello il momento in cui, a quarant'anni, cineasta già di culto, David Lynch comincia a allargare a compasso la sua intera personalità - arte, fotografia, musica - fino allora reclusa su grande schermo. L'"altro Lynch" oggi è una costellazione frastagliata: dischi e mostre in Francia (in Italia al decimo Lucca Film Festival in settembre) e un elettrico viavai tra Los Angeles, dove continua a vivere "in piena voluttà" e Parigi, dove due volte l'anno viene a acquattarsi nell'antico atelier Mourlot in rue du Montparnasse, divenuto Idem Paris, per tirare le sue litografie. È qui che l'abbiamo incontrato: pacificato, persino etereo, dopo una delle sedute di meditazione quotidiane, grandi occhi blu cielo, capigliatura d'argenteo rocker, tra fil di fumo gentilmente consentiti dai servizi di sicurezza, concentrato nel suo caratteristico eloquio liquido e scandito.[/FONT]
 [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]Fotografie, lito, dipinti, come i film, emanano angoscia. Mr Lynch: paure e inquietudini che dovrebbero evaporare con la pratica della meditazione non tornano per caso a condensarsi nella sua arte?[/FONT]__LYNCH SMALL STORIES​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]"Penso di no. Son due piani diversi. La meditazione trascendentale libera il corpo da stress e preoccupazioni, che svaniscono nel nulla. È come togliersi di dosso un gran peso, fino a sentirsi di nuovo liberi. L'arte non è catarsi d'emozioni. Neanche il cinema. Ho le mie angosce, come tutti. Ma non ne faccio il soggetto dei miei lavori".[/FONT] [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]I momenti più allucinati del grande schermo tornano comunque in primo piano nelle sue opere in cornice, con specularità ossessiva. A loro volta alcune di queste immagini potrebbero diventare il clic di nuovi film?[/FONT] [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]"Sicuramente. Lavorando a un quadro o a una foto, può scattare un'idea cinematografica. Anzi, il cinema m'è apparso un naturale complemento quando a vent'anni seguivo i corsi di Belle Arti a Philadelphia. Stavo dipingendo un giardino verde su una tela nera, che un colpo di vento ha fatto vibrare: avrei voluto che l'immagine continuasse a muoversi, su un'onda musicale. Da quel quadro, o da quella folata, è nato il mio primo film d'animazione,[/FONT]
[FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]Anche la meditazione trascendentale, o MT, come la sigla familiarmente, appresa da Maharishi Mahesh Yogi, il guru dei Beatles, è per lei un laboratorio d'idee?[/FONT] [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]"È pazzesco come le illuminazioni s'affollino dopo una seduta di MT. John Lennon diceva di trovarsi ogni volta immerso in un flusso infinito d'idee. Maharishi gli consigliò di uscire dalla meditazione, annotare e reimmergersi. Ho preso anch'io questa abitudine: ho sempre un block notes a portata di mano".[/FONT] __MOSTRA DI DAVID LYNCH​[FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]In Italia esce domani un suo strano documentario musicale:[/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]_Duran Duran Unstaged_[/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif] mentre la Francia rilancia [/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]_Twin Peaks _[/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]in una leggendaria versione "director's cut" di quasi quattro ore. Ma tutti attendono, a sette anni da [/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]_Inland Empire_[/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif], una nuova fiction...[/FONT] [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]"Le idee non mancano. Ma l'industria del cinema è molto cambiata. Ai Duran Duran era piaciuto il mio remix di [/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]_Girl Panic_[/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif], canzone del loro album[/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]_All you need is now_[/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]. Di qui l'idea d'un film che restituisse il concerto live attraverso la patina d'altre immagini, colte al volo. Finora era visibile solo sul web: è sempre più difficile garantirsi in sala una proiezione di qualità, per me essenziale. Una volta c'era il circuito d'art et d'essai, dove circolavano i miei film. Oggi il cinema alternativo è sempre più in angolo, schiacciato dai blockbusters".[/FONT] [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]Intanto la rivedremo, attore, accanto a Tim Roth, in [/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]_A fall from grace_[/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif], il nuovo film della sua figlia maggiore, Jennifer, nata nel '68 dal matrimonio con la pittrice Peggy Reavey. Ma che ne è di progetti seducenti come [/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]_The Goddess_[/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif], sulla Monroe, o [/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]_Metamorfosi_[/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif], l'amato Kafka, cui attingono un po' le sue prime opere, [/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]_Eraserhead _[/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]e[/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]_Elephant Man_[/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]?[/FONT]__DAVID LYNCH SMALL STORIES​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]"La magia di [/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]_Metamorfosi _[/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]è il suo abisso di mondi diversi: quel che insegue da sempre il mio cinema. Marilyn è l'attrice che ho sempre sognato come mia interprete ideale. Volevo trarre un film dal libro che svela le responsabilità dei Kennedy nella sua morte. Produttori sordi alla chiamata. Lo stesso per Kafka. Non credo d'aver fama di regista da cassetta... ".[/FONT] [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]Trova che la tv, di cui la saga [/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]_Twin Peaks_[/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif] rimane un minimonumento, sia più disponibile del cinema ai rischi della creatività? Sta per caso meditando una nuova serie?[/FONT] [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]"Ci sto pensando. Le tv a pagamento, almeno in Usa, sono oggi in grado d'attrarre l'expubblico d'art et essai. Permettono anche quel che al cinema non è più possibile: sviluppare una storia nella sua interezza. Non che veda un futuro senza grande schermo, risucchiato dal piccolo schermo. Continueranno a convivere: come i dipinti di formato quadrato o rettangolare".[/FONT] __DAVID LYNCH "GUN CUP"​[FONT=Times-Roman, serif][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]Fellini diceva che il cinema si guarda dal basso verso l'alto, ed è l'universo, la tv si guarda dall'alto verso il basso, ed è una scatoletta...[/FONT][/FONT] [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]"Anche per questo amo Fellini. Quando ho visto da ragazzo [/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]_8 e ½_[/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif], è stato come sprofondare in un altro mondo. Un film deve farmi sempre questo effetto, che non posso provare con il naso appiccicato al computer, ma solo davanti a un grande schermo, nel buio totale, trasportato da un suono eccellente: non forte, ma eccellente, come l'ha previsto l'autore. Un'interruzione e l'incanto si spezza. Fellini è uno dei rari registi, con Bergman e qualcuno della Nouvelle Vague, che guardavo con partecipazione da giovane. In realtà, non sono mai stato un gran cinefilo. I film degli Studios li trovavo ridicoli, Hitchcock escluso. Da una parte c'erano i film d'evasione, dall'altra gli altri. E io ho sempre preferito gli altri".[/FONT] [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]_Cuore selvaggio_[/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif] batte al ritmo di Elvis: quanto è importante il rock nei suoi film?[/FONT] __DAVID LYNCH SMALL STORIES​[FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]"Presley è stato uno dei miei miti di gioventù. Insieme a Roy Orbison:[/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]_Only the lonely_[/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif] è la canzone che 'cammina con me'. Ma tutta la musica m'assorbe: dall'elettronica alla dance music che per combinazioni inattese è finita nel mio primo album di solista, [/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]_Crazy Clown Time_[/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif], composto di brani da me scritti e interpretati. Mi accompagno anche con la chitarra, che all'inizio non sapevo nemmeno tenere in mano. Il disco è evoluto nel tempo, per 'incidenti' successivi, tanto che dovrebbe essere all'ospedale anziché in circolazione! È il risultato di varie jam sessions che hanno via via coagulato anche i testi: ero convinto di arrivare a una raccolta di modern blues, e invece ne è uscito tutt'altro. Ma il mio secondo 'solo', [/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]_The Big Dream_[/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif], uscito l'anno scorso, mi pare più blues. O no?".[/FONT] [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]Ultimamente Parigi è diventata il suo covo d'arte, in cui è corteggiato da mille committenze, le Galeries Lafayette, Dom Pérignon, il night Le Silencio...?[/FONT] __DAVID LYNCH SMALL STORIES​[FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]"È stato dopo la grande mostra alla Fondation Cartier, [/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]_The Air is on Fire_[/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif], che mi son legato a Parigi. Grazie anche a Patrice Forest, direttore della Galerie Item, dove ho poi realizzato la mostra [/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]_Works on Paper_[/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]. È uno dei luoghi magici della città, da un secolo e mezzo: vi lavorava Picasso, [/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]_J'accuse_[/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif] di Zola fu stampato qui. Nelle tirature, mi aiuta il vecchio assistente di CartierBresson e Koudelka. È la culla della mia grafica e delle mie fotografie, come le [/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]_Small Stories_[/FONT][FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif] esposte quest'anno alla Maison Européenne de la Photograhie".[/FONT]__DAVID LYNCH DALLA SERIE "SMALL-STORIES"​ [FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]Lei si batte da anni, con la Fondazione creata nel 2005, per diffondere la MT nelle scuole. In Italia è stato più volte, a Roma e in Sicilia, a questo scopo. Con quali risultati finora?[/FONT] __DAVID LYNCH TECNICA MISTA​[FONT=ArialMT, sans-serif]"Nel distretto di San Francisco, diverse scuole, con allievi prima 'difficili', hanno adottato con profitto la MT: la violenza è calata o sparita. M'incoraggiano registi e artisti amici. Paul McCartney e Ringo Starr si sono esibiti insieme nel 2009 per una raccolta di fondi al Radio City Music Hall di New York. Maharishi Mahesh Yogi, su cui ho realizzato un documentario dopo aver assistito alla sua cremazione nel 2008 in India, ci ha trasmesso una tecnica antica, che lui ha rivitalizzato. L'unica che abbia tradotto in realtà un precetto rimasto per anni un miraggio: 'La vera felicità non è fuori ma dentro di te'".[/FONT]


----------



## Fantastica (2 Agosto 2014)

Ecco, come artista da tela mi può ben interessare. Ma il cinema è narrazione, anche. Fellini e Bergman raccontano delle storie. Lui, i suoi deliri. E chi se ne fotte, direi.


----------



## JON (2 Agosto 2014)

Uno dei miei preferiti. Magnetico, mi viene da pensare.


----------



## Hellseven (4 Agosto 2014)

Io vorrei rivedere tutta la serie Twin Peaks ora. Con chiavi di lettura diverse da quelle che avevo allora. Penso che mi riserverà grandi sorprese in positivo. Sui film il giudizio del ventenne di allora e' negativo ma anche li gli darei un' altra chance.


----------

